# Can't afford Prilosec



## Alexandria (Nov 29, 2001)

I lost my health insurance 6 months ago and it doesn't look likely that I'll be able to get it any time soon. At ###$100 a month I just can't afford the Prilosec that was a god send for me and the OTC products just don't work. I've been taking Famotidine (Pepcid AC) that the pharmacist said was the only other thing that might be close and it helps a little but I still have plenty of heartburn. I miss my Prilosec.







Anyone have luck with anything else?


----------



## coppin (Jul 17, 2001)

I was on Prilosec for a while, till i wanted to go back to Australia for a month last year and my insurance here in the US wouldnt allow me to get extra to last me the month...i would have to pay full price for them...so i took what i had then switched to good old Zantac...both my parents had to take it too...My son suffers with terrible heartburn etc due to his sphynctir(sp?) valve not opening and closing at the bottom of his oesophogus...and was on prepulsid liquid for a long time...he is now off it and just watches what he eats...I also watch what i eat now too...the Zantac was way cheaper....Aussiedeb


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Have you've talked to your doctors about getting samples of your meds? Hopefully you have told them of your plight and they will be willing to help you out. If not ask them what OTC meds you can take and at what quanity. There is also clinical trials if there are any around to check out too.


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

I am on prescription Zantac but my Mom swears by Gaviscon, she says that it really helps her a lot with the reflux and it is a lot les expensive than Zantac or Prilosec. Talk to your Dr. and see if there is anything that he/she can do to help you out, that is awful to have to suffe like that


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Prilosec and Prevacid (which I am forever getting mixed up, I'll warn you of that now!) are PPIs...Proton Pump Inhibitors. Pepcid, Tagamet, etc. are H2 inhibitors. So they work in different ways, often with similar effects. If the H2 inhibitors aren't working for you, that could be why.Also, the OTC dose of Pepcid AC is 10mg, I think. And the prescription does of Pepcid is usually 20mg. So that's a dosage difference. Pepcid used to be fairly expensive by prescription, but now generics are available, and it probably costs a lot less...possibly less than the cost of OTC Pepcid.I know how it is to be paying for prescriptions out of pocket. The costs of some drugs is so outrageous. The funny thing is, often OTC drugs cost more than copays on the prescription equivalent.I take prescription (generic) Pepcid, and it helps me some. Prevacid gave me horrible D when I tried it, plus costs more even when I did have insurance.Another thing you can try is taking Prilosec just at night. Nighttime is when acid production peaks, and I can usually get away with just taking Pepcid at night, unless things are being really bad. I think I have less severe acid problems than some others do, though. When it's flaring up, it's horrible, but that isn't horribly often, usually.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Yes, Prilosec is very expensive without insurance coverage. I am about to loose my coverage at the end of Jan so I better fill my prescip one more time. I just had it filled about 1 1/2 weeks ago so i need to wait til 3 days before end of Jan so insurance will cover it. Then I am on my own. Cost me $25 for Nexium (taking that instead of Prilosec now). Seems to work better for me.I also took Gaviscon which really helped me but couldnot take on a regular basis because too inconvenient and really caused bad gas. But I do take it if I have a bout of heartburn. I think while being on Nexium I have only had bad heartburn 3 times in 3 months. But honestly went thru some real bad stree/anxiety problems back in Oct/Nov 2001 which flared up everything. Now back to somewhat normal since I left the job end of Nov. Now getting anxious again because I can't find a job !!!!!!! that pays better than unemployment does.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I work in a doctors office and we often provide samples to our patients that cannot afford their medications for one reason or the other. Call the nurse and see if she can hook you up with samples. There is also a Patient Assistance Program for almost all drugs through their manufacturer. I do these a lot for patients even though it drives me crazy! Very time consuming. You will need to meet different criteria according the the manufacturer. If my memory serves me right Prilosec is manufactured by Astra Zeneca. Try doing a search on this and see if you can find the criteria for meeting their PAP, you could be eligible to get your meds free or for a co-pay of $5.00. You will have to fill out paperwork from the company and then your doc has to fill it out and send it in. The med will go straight to your doctors office with your name on it. You can get 3 months supply at a time and need to re-apply every three months. It is worth a try! If you have any questions please feel free to e-mail me.


----------



## Alexandria (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanx everyone for the info.







Jen, I went to the Astra Zeneca site and printed out the form, hopefully I will qualify and get my meds soon. Thanx a bunch.


----------



## awcfly (Apr 15, 2001)

I want to second the motion on Gaviscon.It's a really great non-prescription antacid product that works much better than plain calcium carbonate (e.g. Tums) or aluminum hydroxide (eg. Mylanta, etc).It works better because it contains sodium alginate, which is a foaming agent. So when acid from the stomach gets up into the esophagus, it carries it's own protective foam barrier along with it.I found regular antacid only lasted around 30 minutes to an hour, whereas Gaviscon worked long enough that it was just as effective as the PPI or H2 blocker drugs, but without the side effects.Your mileage may vary.


----------



## hanktotem (May 27, 2001)

Prilosec can be purchased online for cheaper than $100/month.www.thecanadiandrugstore.com $78.11 20mg 30www.canadadrugs.com $55 20mg 28www.planetdrugsdirect.com $65 20mg 30


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Sometimes I see at my GI doctor's office certain ads, I think one was for Prilosec, to get a rebate in the mail. But I think this is only for the first prescription. Also try getting samples if possible, ask your doctor for other options also. I too take Prilosec for upper GI problems, and it is a wonderful med. It works so well, and healed my gastritis a year ago. Now I only take it if I feel I need it that bad, Pepcid AC usually works well though, and Tums for milder heartburn. Feel better and good luck.


----------



## bobilee (Feb 25, 2002)

I posted this suggestion in another forum but Iwanted people to know what worked for me. I tried Prevacid and Protonix and all the non-prescription meds but nothing seemed to stop myGerd at night. It doesn't bother me during the day. Gaviscon worked rather well but I didn't like taking something so often with the aluminum content. So I researched sodium alginate, whichis what maked Gaviscon work, and went to thehealth food store and bought an Eden product called Agar Agar, which is processed seaweed used for gelatins. I take a good-size teaspoon with just enough very warm water to mix it and drink it when it's cooled down a bit. It worked 10 times better than Gaviscon and doesn't have any additives. I've been using it a week now, I hadspaghetti with sausage and wine with dinner last night and ice cream for dessert, and still hada good night's sleep. It runs about $5 a bag. Good luck to you all. Bob


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Another natural way to go...I've been taking Papaya Enzymes after each meal, instead of Prevacid and whatever else my doc has prescribed for my GERD. It works for me just as well as prescription meds do, and its way cheap. I just bought a bottle of 500 tablets for about $8 or $9. Hope you find something that works!







, Marriah


----------



## relic (Apr 7, 2002)

I get samples of Nexium (expensive like Prilosec) from my doctor and I do have insurance, but they don't pay the high cost meds, so what my Dr. has to do is call my health care provider and authorize for me to get the Nexium and then they'll pay for it.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I know how you feel. I am supposed to be taking Protonix twice a day now and I am not taking it at all because I can not afford to. I do have insurance but it does not pay well on prescriptions anymore. Blahh,,,,,,,


----------

